# Yey! They're friends! :)



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a few random snaps I've uploaded from the past few weeks. So nice to see them cosied up together after the months of stress I endured wondering whether Annie would EVER stop hating Loki.










My boy looking handsome 



















And then a little less dignified posing...










Notice the bed Aurelia? 



















And one last one of my Annie. 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: Love the 'pose'


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Great pics, your boy is gorgeous


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awwww :001_wub:

It really touches your heart when they do something you long for them to do doesn't it? I bet you were smiling from ear to ear the first time you saw them snuggled up together 

Gorgeous kitty's :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrfect


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous pics,they do look so happy together.Its such a lovely feeling when a plan comes together  x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely comments.  It really does make me happy when they curl up together, even if it doesn't happen every day.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yah so glad!  my boy is doing so well isnt he :laugh: he def looks as though he has some british in him! your girly is lovely to!!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

TB your boy is doing very well, pretty much the same size as Annie now, and not even 8 months old yet!  It's such a shame that I'll never find out about his background.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> TB your boy is doing very well, pretty much the same size as Annie now, and not even 8 months old yet!  It's such a shame that I'll never find out about his background.


they do a dog dna test now so maybe in the future they will have a cat one?? its very arare to have a silver moggie, just a guess I reckon his mum or dad is half british and is silver


----------

